# the pier near longport



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Anyone ever fish that pier next to the bridge?
The one that used to be the old wooden bridge.
Down from Stumpo's


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I stopped down there last year, the wind was howling out front so I thought I would give it a try. Didn't get anything that day but in the late spring it should be good for weakies at night with the lights. Heard its OK for fluke too. Boat traffic can be an issue during the afternoon.

I would try to hit it on the upper incoming if you're going to go; low tide is not so good.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Pier*

I fish that area pretty much on regular basis at night when I get off work. I wouldn't even bother at low tide. It is a good place thou for croakers and weakies if you stay in the channel area. During incoming tide the flatties are good there. Some old timer told me once that there used to be a 50ft hole somewhere there but I guess with the years and dredging it fill in. So alot of the old timers no longer fish that area that much. I 'll go there once in while after hitting the jetties just to relax.


----------

